# My custom tk instruments fan fret st-24 8 string build thread



## mountainjam (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey guys, this is going to be a long and slow build, Todd is a 1 man crew, but I'm going to try and document the entire process. I gave my downpayment to Todd 6 months ago, so I'm beyond stoked that he's finally starting it! The pic quality sucks a bit, since he took them with his cell phone, but oh well. Heres what I have now.

so this is the alder body, with lines to show the actual shape, with the maple burl headstock. the contrast was turned up a bit to bring out the wood pattern, so it wont look quite as cool in real life.






maple burl top




now with lighter fluid on the wood to show its real beauty EDIT* I just noticed the ghost face in the middle




up close shot of the burl




macassar ebony fret board


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jul 13, 2011)

That looks great, really nice burl on that top.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 13, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> That looks great, really nice burl on that top.


It def is. I got real lucky with this piece. Im 26 and the burl has been aging in his shop longer than I have been alive.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2011)

Sweet, nice burl


----------



## Elysian (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome! I talked to Todd just a few weeks ago for the first time in a few years.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 13, 2011)

Elysian said:


> Awesome! I talked to Todd just a few weeks ago for the first time in a few years.



Nice! I asked Todd if he knew you by your username, are you Adam?

some more pics


----------



## Elysian (Jul 13, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Nice! I asked Todd if he knew you by your username, are you Adam?
> 
> some more pics


Yep, that's me. I've got much respect for Todd, I'll probably call him up again soon. He's always great to talk to. Build looks great so far.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 13, 2011)

Elysian said:


> Yep, that's me. I've got much respect for Todd, I'll probably call him up again soon. He's always great to talk to. Build looks great so far.



Right on dude! Todd is super cool, Im glad to hear that someone else is familiar with his work, I don't think I've ever heard his name mentioned around here before.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, I just realized how his fanned fret jig works. He tried to explain it to me on the phone but the pic makes it all make sense now


----------



## Elysian (Jul 13, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Right on dude! Todd is super cool, Im glad to hear that someone else is familiar with his work, I don't think I've ever heard his name mentioned around here before.



He joined MusicianWar.com a long time ago, we became friends back then, and then I learned how to build guitars and we've talked shop and such ever since.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 13, 2011)

Elysian said:


> He joined MusicianWar.com a long time ago, we became friends back then, and then I learned how to build guitars and we've talked shop and such ever since.



Thats really cool. Every time I talk to him he just schools me on guitar building and playing techniques. Really a great guy to work with


----------



## adrock (Jul 14, 2011)

Elysian said:


> Wow, I just realized how his fanned fret jig works. He tried to explain it to me on the phone but the pic makes it all make sense now


that is a pretty neat little jig he's got there. not a bad idea at all.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 14, 2011)

Dat macassar ebony...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking awesome dude. Please let him keep the ghost face in between the pickups.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 15, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> Looking awesome dude. Please let him keep the ghost face in between the pickups.



Unfortanately I think its in the way of where the bridge pup is going. Bummer


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 21, 2011)

some shots of the latest neck work

My goal is to have the thinnest 8 string neck possible. After its carved and sanded, it will be 19mm at the first fret. 1 mm thinner than a rg2228
Todd was slightly worried about the thinness, so instead of the usual dual core carbon rods he does on all of his guitars, he did a quad core on this one. Also, this will be a zero radius neck.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 27, 2011)

latest progress 
its also hard to see in these cell phone shots, but if you look closely you can see the purple heart binding around the ebony


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 27, 2011)

those inlays....

droooool


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 27, 2011)

those inlays....

droooool


----------



## XEN (Jul 28, 2011)

Gawd you lucky bastidge! Todd's work is amazing. I've been lusting after his guitars for years. And you're right he's one cool guy.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 28, 2011)

urklvt said:


> Gawd you lucky bastidge! Todd's work is amazing. I've been lusting after his guitars for years. And you're right he's one cool guy.




Thanks dude, Todd has 1 open slot left for this year if you wanna get one!


----------



## RubenBernges (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice top, I love maple burl. And I like streaky ebony. You've got good taste


----------



## celticelk (Jul 28, 2011)

Those inlays = sex.

Those inlays on that streaky ebony = screaming all-night sex.

Congrats! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 28, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product!



You and me both!


----------



## XEN (Jul 28, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Thanks dude, Todd has 1 open slot left for this year if you wanna get one!


Seriously tempting, but I've got my sights set on Oakland Axe Factory for a 10 string.


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 3, 2011)

frets are cut and ready for install





headstock laminate being glued on




frets installed (fingerboard is not glued on)




flame maple/purple heart/maple burl




crushed purple glass logo inlay


----------



## IB-studjent- (Aug 3, 2011)

MORE.....PICS......NOW


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 3, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> MORE.....PICS......NOW



all in time my friend, thats all I have atm


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 16, 2011)

The burl top has been glued on to the alder, and carving has begun!


----------



## ElRay (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice to see that Todd's building again. I've lusted after his guitars for years.

Any reason you didn't go for the steel rod frets?

What scale lengths are you using?

Ray


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 17, 2011)

ElRay said:


> Nice to see that Todd's building again. I've lusted after his guitars for years.
> 
> Any reason you didn't go for the steel rod frets?
> 
> ...



I cant totally remember atm, but something like 27.75-24.75. As far as the frets, Im getting jumbo stainless, I wasnt interested in the super jumbo stainless because neck thinness is my main goal for this guitar.


----------



## eurolove (Aug 17, 2011)

that fretboard with those dots is quite hypnotizing...


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 25, 2011)

Control cavity has been routed and purple heart cover cut.








And one destroyed shop


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 26, 2011)

Dat shop.  At least the guitar is turning out hella clean.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 30, 2011)

thats contoured so nicely
love those inlays


----------



## yacker (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking sweet man. At this point the neck heel has me perplexed as shit though.


----------



## Durero (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow beautiful build. 

I've been a long time admirer of TK's guitars  I'm excited to see this one as it progresses.


----------



## Qweklain (Aug 31, 2011)

Those inlays look AWESOME. They remind me of the spirit points you can pick up in Quest 64 ha ha ha!


----------



## mountainjam (Sep 1, 2011)

yacker said:


> Looking sweet man. At this point the neck heel has me perplexed as shit though.



I cant remember why he leaves that on there during the build process, I will ask him. But obviously its getting cut off 

Also, I appreciate the kind words from everyone. Hopefully Ill have some pic updates soon!


----------



## mountainjam (Oct 3, 2011)

yacker said:


> Looking sweet man. At this point the neck heel has me perplexed as shit though.



So I keep forgetting to ask him why he does this, but here is Todd's latest creation, and exactly how my guitar will look on the backside.






Also, nothing major, but the fingerboard has been glued on, and input jack drilled/routed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 3, 2011)

Awww yea!


----------



## ElRay (Oct 3, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> ... zero radius neck ...



I don't know if I should +rep for the flat fingerboard, or -rep for the math error 

I prefer the Classical-style flat fretboard, but the engineer in me cringes when they're called "zero radius" instead of "no radius" or the mathematically correct "infinite radius". Remember, zero and NULL are not equivalent. 

Ray


----------



## mountainjam (Oct 3, 2011)

ElRay said:


> I don't know if I should +rep for the flat fingerboard, or -rep for the math error
> 
> I prefer the Classical-style flat fretboard, but the engineer in me cringes when they're called "zero radius" instead of "no radius" or the mathematically correct "infinite radius". Remember, zero and NULL are not equivalent.
> 
> Ray



Lol you are correct, and not only that, I said neck, rather than fingerboard.


----------



## vansinn (Oct 3, 2011)

yacker said:


> Looking sweet man. At this point the neck heel has me perplexed as shit though.





mountainjam said:


> I cant remember why he leaves that on there during the build process, I will ask him. But obviously its getting cut off



To me it looks like the routings from wings towards body are done virtually symmetrically concentric, so my guess is he's using some mashine tool, and wish to have enough woods to support the tool for a proper job without having the tool jitter off the chosen path.
Just my two cents.. 

Very lovely build


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool build so far. The ebony with those inlays is classy look. 

Also, good on ya for not dying the fretboard black, leave it au naturale


----------



## ElRay (Oct 5, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Lol you are correct, and not only that, I said neck, rather than fingerboard.


Ok. Just don't call a "vibrato tailpiece" a tremolo or "staccato tapping" legato and we will be square.

Now that I think about it, I should just neg rep you because you're getting a TK and I'm not. 

Ray


----------



## mountainjam (Nov 9, 2011)

So hey guys, my guitar is coming along, and will be completed in about a week. Here are the last pics im going to post in this thread, ngd thread coming soon!


----------



## metallidude3 (Nov 9, 2011)

PRETTY


----------



## XEN (Nov 9, 2011)

Gawd I love Todd's work!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 9, 2011)

awesome!

also, ghost saddles?


----------



## mountainjam (Nov 10, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> awesome!
> 
> also, ghost saddles?



Yep!


----------

